# Age calculation - point



## mksmba (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

My age is 32 years 8 months.

How much point I will get for my age for immigration australia if I launch application today?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Here is the list of points awarded:
Points__Age
25____18 - 24
30____25 - 32
25____33 - 39
15____ 40 - 44
0_____45 - 49
Skilled - Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


----------



## mksmba (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi SarahM,

Thanks for the advise.

Since my age is 33Y 8M, in between 32-33, how much point I will get? 25 or 30?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mksmba said:


> Hi SarahM,
> 
> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> ...


If you are 33 years old, you are under the age group 33-39 which means you get 25 points.
You said in your first post that you were 32 years old. If you are 32 you get 30 points.

You can't be "in between" age groups, seing as the table does not have ages that cross over.
How can 33 years 8 months be in between 32 and 33 ? It is definately considered as being 33 years old, not 32 and not 34.

AGE: 18,19,20,21,22,23,24 = 25 points
AGE: 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 = 30 points
AGE: 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39 = 25 points


----------



## mksmba (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi SarahM,

Exteamly sorry! it was a typing error. My age is 32Y 8M.

Could you please advise again.

Many thanks!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mksmba said:


> Hi SarahM,
> 
> Exteamly sorry! it was a typing error. My age is 32Y 8M.
> 
> ...


Ok. 32 years old. The months don't mean anything for immigration. You are 32 years old, the 8 months doesn't change anything, you will be considered as a 32 year old. Just because you are almost 33 years old doesn't change anything, you are still 32 years old until your turn 33.
AGE: 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, *32* = 30 points
You will get 30 points, as long as you apply before your 33rd birthday.


----------

